
Ask HN: Why do my posts keep getting stealth banned? - adamlangsner
I just posted an ASK HN (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=20502789)
but it doesn&#x27;t show up on &#x2F;newest in an incognitor window. This happens every time I post something. Am I being banned? someone said that it won&#x27;t show up unless someone upvotes it within a few minutes but I see plenty of 1 point posts in &#x2F;newest all the time.<p>Is this normal behavior?
======
mtmail
Contact hn@ycombinator.com, they're quite responsive. I see you asked a
similar question last month and I clicked the 'vouch' again. Being able to see
the 'vouch' button requires 100 points (can't remember exactly).

I'd say some anti-spam score is negative. It doesn't happen often. Usually
it's brand new accounts that get flagged by some algorithm, maybe they shared
an IP address with another group of account that got banned, and then when the
first submission isn't a good quality one, let's say a youtube video without
summary, nobody vouches.

------
wmf
It looks like you got hellbanned when you mentioned Trump.

~~~
adamlangsner
hah! I made a microsite a few years ago. it was just a big button that would
unfollow him on twitter. I guess that was a bad thing to post on HN.

